# UniSmilies ver 2.08.07 released !!!



## Faun (Aug 7, 2008)

K guys here is the new version of UniSmilies - yet another smiley extension for firefox.

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/1-10.jpg

You may like to try it, its still not complete. Few big size smiley are yet to be uploaded. And may be some bugs too. Few features planned but not yet implemented. 
Almost all features on the to do list are done ! So time for a break. Enjoy the release.

Its like this:
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/100.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/73.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/7.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/96.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/89.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28.png 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/56large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/94large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/60large.png
Features:*Now just click on Smilies and it will be pasted to the textarea *​Automatic switching between direct link, html or BBCode depending upon the website (hah this feature is neat !)​A context menu entry is added too

Large size option too

May be a few bugs too  
​New final version (report any bugs that might have crept in)
Download Link Version 2.08.08 

NOTE: If any mod feel like biatch is too much then in your honest wish skewer it !

And yeah if anyone interested in development can tell me *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/102.png


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey, thats really cool! 

I liked this one especially: *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/7.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## krazzy (Aug 7, 2008)

It's a .xpi file. How to install it?


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 7, 2008)

firefox extension dude.. download.. drag and drop into FF and install it


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2008)

@Gigacore, be careful T got himself banned for using that very smiley.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 7, 2008)

krazzy said:


> It's a .xpi file. How to install it?



Download the file. Start Firefox and open Add-ons from Tools menu. When the list of currently installed add-ons appears, simply drag and drop the .xpi file to that window and you will be prompted with a Confirmation of Installing Add-on window. Proceed and u are done.

Also you can try right clicking on the .xpi file and select Open with Firefox.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> @Gigacore, be careful T got himself banned for using that very smiley.



yea, am very much aware of it


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 8, 2008)

All right. Installed it. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2008)

Installed it succesfully...   *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35large.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png


----------



## skippednote (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanx man and keep on sharing such stuff

wait but wen i try to use one it doesn't not showup

it's installed properly


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ when u click on the smiley and the code get copied u have to paste where u want to insert the smiley.


----------



## adi007 (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn this is not working
May be he has used a script
and my No script is blocking them all
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/8486/unismilieslu2.png
Or may be the addon is incompatible with some other addon...
Dunno coz i use lot's lot's of addons 
Seriously i want this addon !! 

Update: Oh now i understand ...
I need to paste the clipboard

The first thing that i wish in future version is to make it paste as one clicks the smiley 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 8, 2008)

Great..............

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44.png

But why so small *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/51.png

Kind of like the large old ones better

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png

[size=+5]SIZE MATTERS[/size]


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Great..............
> 
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44.png
> 
> ...



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/100large.png 
with large size comes you_know_what



adi007 said:


> Damn this is not working
> May be he has used a script
> and my No script is blocking them all
> *img84.imageshack.us/img84/8486/unismilieslu2.png
> ...



yes its done at last !


----------



## krates (Aug 8, 2008)

really kewl *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55.png


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2008)

Great extension, T.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 8, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png

Got it Great

Thanx for help
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png


----------



## krates (Aug 8, 2008)

adi007 said:


> *img84.imageshack.us/img84/8486/unismilieslu2.png



tera net slow nahi work karta hai ?

itni extensions *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/104.png


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

dsnt work for me though...... wen i try to install, it say that unexpected installation error


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 8, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44large.png

Got it, thanks



KPower Mania said:


> dsnt work for me though...... wen i try to install, it say that unexpected installation error



Mention the version of firefox you're using, maybe he can help

I am on Firefox 3.0.1, on Open SUSE 11.0

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

3.0.1

Firefox could not install the file at 

file:///C:/Users/the_red_devil/Desktop/UniSmilies2.08.08.xpi

because: Not a valid install package
-207


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2008)

^^weird *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/78.png 

Redownload the file and try to install. Your download may be broken.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^downloaded 3 times and tried re-installing FF3.0 and trying on it,still i failed


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe you should go to the extensions folder and manually delete it (old one)


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 13, 2008)

badiya*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/39large.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

Why so serious ?
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/whysoserioussmall.png


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 16, 2008)

may b am da last one to try...but its cool *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/29large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/56large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/64large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/76large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/89large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/82large.png


gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20large.png
ub3r c00l buddy


----------



## narangz (Aug 16, 2008)

You rock man! Excellent stuff 

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81large.png


----------



## Garbage (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks !! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 17, 2008)

I've got it and installed it on FF 3.01 and here's one *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/39.png How to increase their size?


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

there is "Size+" option at the bottom of statusbar


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 17, 2008)

+1^ Yes, see this screenshot

*img376.imageshack.us/img376/3981/unisizedx0.th.png


----------



## Ecko (Aug 18, 2008)

To all download the extension 1st & save it to local drive  & then try to install by drag & drop into FF addons


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png


----------



## bondashar (Aug 19, 2008)

WILL THIS WORK ON OPERA??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

Finally got it *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/7large.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

@bondasher
unfortunately not *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/103.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

bondashar said:


> WILL THIS WORK ON OPERA??




No  Its a FireFox eXclusive. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/50large.png


----------



## Garbage (Aug 19, 2008)

Nothing but checking size... *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68large.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/45large.png


----------



## Ecko (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/53large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/85large.png


----------



## trublu (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35large.png the "dumbfounded" one is not working for me.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^oh yes, congratulations, you just discovered a lol bug.

next version is coming within few days with new smiley set. Bug will be fixed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Thanks. Give us more of them. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/4large.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28large.png


----------



## krates (Aug 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> K guys here is the new version of UniSmilies - yet another smiley extension for firefox.
> 
> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/1-10.jpg



firefox ki theme kaunsi hai bhaiya ??

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

i am intrested in helping with development.
just gimme the tutorials and resources.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

krates said:


> firefox ki theme kaunsi hai bhaiya ??
> 
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108.png


Its a self modified version of *Elegant Brit* for Gnome *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png



MetalheadGautham said:


> i am intrested in helping with development.
> just gimme the tutorials and resources.


PM me what you are interested in *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png

As for tutorial, i used Mozilla zine. There is no single tutorial sufficient but reading the whole documentation.


----------



## din (Aug 20, 2008)

This is really nice. Great one.

You should put a warning when user select *7.png* 

Something like this.
_
"Use this smiley at your own risk. You may get banned in some popular technology forum  for using this smiley "_


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^point noted sire !


----------



## Ecko (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok here's another bug rather feature is missing
Right click context menu doen't give option to increase size ie Size+


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^thats purposely left out as it will clutter the context menu.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 20, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/59.pngU put everthing else dere & left this


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^yup, people are complaining abt large size.
The whole code sub-menu is left out, as you can see.

I will try to make one custom xpi for you, but that will be slated until next release


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/7.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/91.png


----------



## ico (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you very much......*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/7large.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

nevermind....*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/91.png


----------



## Ecko (Aug 26, 2008)

When is next version coming*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/78.png
U said Monday 
Which Monday ???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/33.png


----------



## krazzy (Aug 26, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/96large.png

Btw the Tinge Blue set isn't as good as the other three.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 27, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20.png
I like to smile


----------



## talkingcomet (Aug 27, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/2.png wow man..
cooooools!!!!!!!!
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/105large.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35.png
Cool


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 18, 2009)

Can anyone give me *link to download **UniSmilies ver 2.08.07*..The download link in 1st post doesn't work..


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2009)

*t.webofgoo.com/wp-content/themes/snowhite/upload/UniSmilies2.08.08.xpi


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 18, 2009)

^ ichi .... what was ur earlier username buddy ??


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2009)

^^t159


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 18, 2009)

ichi said:


> *t.webofgoo.com/wp-content/themes/snowhite/upload/UniSmilies2.08.08.xpi



Thanks..


----------

